# Did your family/friends ever try to force you to date someone?



## applecruncher (Apr 17, 2018)

My 50th hs reunion is this year. Not sure whether I'm going, but I was looking at a youtube page where they show the people who have passed away and it got me to thinking about something.

In high school I had an on/off relationship with a boy I was NUTS about. We dated, broke up, then got back together many times.  His family moved to another state when I was a junior, but I still couldn't let go -even though he saw other girls.  My older brother hated him for hurting me. It took me a very long time, but I finally had to get him out of my head/heart and move on.

My mother, aunt, cousins pushed me to date another guy Ritchie, who was very nice, but I only saw him as a friend. I did go to prom with him, but again, I had no romantic feelings for him. My mother was relentless and it was annoying. He was a close friend of a couple of my cousins, and they also pushed, but it did no good.  I remember Ritchie's mother being quite nasty/cold to me because I didn't fall in love with her son  The heart wants what the heart wants, as the saying goes. :shrug: 

Ritchie died in his late 30s (liver problems).  I saw his picture on the website, along with quite a few others who I remembered.

Anyway, did your family/friends ever try to force you to date someone who you just didn't feel anything for?


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 17, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 17, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Nope.



Then why answer/post?


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 17, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Then why answer/post?



Well, excuuuuuuuuuse me.   You asked, I answered.   My mistake.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2018)

Yes! My mom really liked a friend of mine who was just that. A friend. This man, however, treated me like a queen and would do anything for me. In fact. I actually wish I was attracted to him in that kind of way but I wasn’t. He was very wealthy which I think is what my mom liked the most. 

He loved me so much that I had to let him go as a friend . It just wasn’t fair to him to carry on a ‘friendship only’ relationship. 

A really nice guy too. I miss his friendship .

So ‘yes’ I can relate to your story applecruncher


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 17, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Well, excuuuuuuuuuse me.   You asked, I answered.   My mistake.



I didn't specifically ask _you_. It's not a survey/poll.  It's a discussion thread. There's a difference. Although, sure, one can go to every thread that asks a question and post a curt yes or no, then follow up with a snarky reply, if one is so inclined.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 17, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Yes! My mom really liked a friend of mine who was just that. A friend. This man, however, treated me like a queen and would do anything for me. In fact. I actually wish I was attracted to him in that kind of way but I wasn’t. He was very wealthy which I think is what my mom liked the most.
> 
> He loved me so much that I had to let him go as a friend . It just wasn’t fair to him to carry on a ‘friendship only’ relationship.
> 
> ...



I liked & respected Ritchie too much to string him along and hurt him.  It just wasn't going to happen for us as a couple, although he probably would have treated me very well.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 17, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I didn't specifically ask _you_. It's not a survey/poll.  It's a discussion thread. There's a difference. Although, sure, one can go to every thread that asks a question and post a curt yes or no, then follow up with a snarky reply, if one is so inclined.



News Flash:   This is an open forum.   If Matrix has a problem with my response I'm sure he will remove it.

And nowhere did I state that you "specifically asked *me*."


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 17, 2018)

My mom and a friend of hers,Emily thought it would be a great idea if I went on a date with Emily's son.I told her I wasn't interested.
To please her I went out with him,he was nice and cordial,pleasant evening,but I didn't want to go on another date with him Sue


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2018)

AC, this is a yes or nor question:

"Anyway, did your family/friends ever try to force you to date someone who you just didn't feel anything for?"


I know you were hoping for more detail and that would have been interesting, but C'est Moi's answer was legitimate. You asked a closed question. 

Sorry both you and Ritchie got hurt, though.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 17, 2018)

No but there were a few that I was told I should not date as in:  Grandma:  "Don't you ever date any of those Falwell boys."


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 17, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> AC, this is a yes or nor question:
> 
> "Anyway, did your family/friends ever try to force you to date someone who you just didn't feel anything for?"
> 
> ...



Doesn't appear that "nope" leaves much room for detail, so any hope that I may/may not have had would have been left unfulfilled. Darn.  

I see fuzzy asked if people have done their family tree.  Excuse me, I gotta go answer. nthego:


----------



## Falcon (Apr 17, 2018)

If you don't want an answer to a question,  then don't  ASK  the  freakin'  question  !


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 17, 2018)

Falcon said:


> If you don't want an answer to a question,  then don't  ASK  the  freakin'  question  !



Why not?

Isn't silence sometimes considered/interpreted to be an answer?

What about rhetorical questions?

Also, is "maybe" considered to be an answer?

Did you, CM, and RR answer fuzzy's question and every thread that has a question in the title?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 17, 2018)

HAH!   Another question.   Unanswerable.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 17, 2018)

Falcon said:


> HAH!   Another question.   Unanswerable.



Well, feel free to come back when you're able to figure it all out. Meanwhile, we'll all be cheering you on!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2018)

Perhaps you could ask your question and then add ..... and if so, then ........ 
OR
.... if it’s a yes then ..... 

That way you can rule out the ‘no’s’ if you don’t want to see them. 

I’ve answered posts with just a ‘no’ before because of the way they  were asked.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2018)

No AC, nobody's ever tried to force me to date anyone, if they did they'd be unsuccessful.  I never even went on a blind date.


----------



## IKE (Apr 17, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 17, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Perhaps you could ask your question and then add ..... and if so, then ........
> OR
> .... if it’s a yes then .....
> 
> ...



I don't think there's anything wrong with the wording of my question.  A quick glance at various forums will show that many thread titles are open-ended questions, but not everyone feels that have to click and answer yes or no.  They move on to another thread/topic.  And not everyone feels compelled to jump into the fray and defend another member.  That's a form of dogpiling, and it's disruptive. Not fair to anyone, especially innocent people who would like to read about/discuss the TOPIC, as opposed to various interloper's editorial commentary and rantings.

Keesha, I notice that you answered and gave an example.  But RR & Falcon apparently forgot to; they were so focused on their defense strategy.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with the wording of my question.  A quick glance at various forums will show that many thread titles are open-ended questions, but not everyone feels that have to click and answer yes or no.  They move on to another thread/topic.  And not everyone feels compelled to jump into the fray and defend another member.  That's a form of dogpiling, and it's disruptive. Not fair to anyone, especially innocent people who would like to read about/discuss the TOPIC, as opposed to various interloper's editorial commentary and rantings.
> 
> Keesha, I notice that you answered and gave an example.  But RR & Falcon apparently forgot to; they were so focused on their defense strategy.



It wasn’t a criticism but I understand what you meant. It was just a suggestion. 

 For the record I jump  in to defend people all the time . layful:
I didn’t realize it was considered being disruptive until now so  I’ll stop redirecting the topic of conversation.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 17, 2018)

Keesha,thanks. We'll just agree to disagree about some things.  However, (and this is not directed at you) I don't wish to continue the sidebar sniping & arguing. I thought it would be an interesting topic, but it turned into a ....._whatever_.


----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2018)

OK, I guess I had one time when my mother wanted me to date a certain fellow.  His name was Ralph (which was #2 on my list of reasons not to date him.....teenage girls can be pretty shallow, y'know?).  He would come over to the house and sit in the kitchen talking to my mother while I hid out in my bedroom.  My mother would say, "Why don't you date that nice Ralph....he's _such_ a polite young man."

So what was #1 on my list of reasons why I wasn't interested in dating Ralph?  Well, Ralph was already working for his uncle, the funeral home director, and had been accepted to mortuary college in Ohio.  Yep.  Every time he looked at me I felt that he was measuring me for my wedding shroud.  

On retrospect, though, I probably should have stuck with him.  I could be a rich divorcee by now.  Why didn't I listen to my mother????


----------



## Keesha (Apr 18, 2018)

jujube said:


> Yep.  Every time he looked at me I felt that he was measuring me for my wedding shroud.
> 
> On retrospect, though, I probably should have stuck with him.  I could be a rich divorcee by now.  Why didn't I listen to my mother????



Oh and that’s not morbid at all :rofl:


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 22, 2018)

The end.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 22, 2018)

Yeah
Shirley
8th grade
Dad thought she’d be perfect for me
After him and I seeing her at the ice cream shop (he loved his ice cream) and me putting her on ignore, once we left the store he so wanted to kick my ass, but chose to dress me down.

She looked okaaaay-ish, and actually had a pretty great body.
It’s just that she was so over the top, she unnerved me, creeped me out.

And, at the time, I was more into the teacher, next room over.
I think I creeped her out.
Life, turns out, like eternity, is just a big circle
A big creepy circle

I wonder what Miss Dickerson is doin’ these days
Those dimples, at 87, aughta be beauts
creepy


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 22, 2018)

No.  Never.


----------

